# Webco bmx...



## Rusty2wheels (May 3, 2017)

Help!  Looking to find out info on this webco bmx bike.  I can't seem to find a source to date it by serial number... any help is appreciated 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mongeese (May 3, 2017)

76 to 79 assumption.


----------



## gben (May 12, 2017)

Webco was a general parts distributor to motorcycle dealers back in the 60s-80s or so. They would not have manufactured the bike themselves but had it made, or maybe someone who bought parts from Webco just slapped Webco decals on their bike. Good luck....


----------



## bairdco (May 13, 2017)

gben said:


> Webco was a general parts distributor to motorcycle dealers back in the 60s-80s or so. They would not have manufactured the bike themselves but had it made, or maybe someone who bought parts from Webco just slapped Webco decals on their bike. Good luck....




Not true. Webco built their own frames in house. One of the first production bmx frames made.


----------



## rollfaster (May 14, 2017)

Sweet early BMX bike Matt!


----------



## Mojoe (May 24, 2018)

Is it aluminum or steel? If it's steel mid 70s aluminum  late 70s. Webco very much made there own frames and more.fyi.


----------



## Casper (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Casper (Jun 26, 2018)

View attachment 829878


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jul 25, 2018)

Casper said:


> View attachment 829878



Want to sell these? I have a webco that these would be perfect for


----------



## odds&sods (Jul 29, 2018)

I think what you have is an Emory built Webco. Webco inc in California folded around 82 if memory serves. Then Emory cycles of Jacksoville Florida picked up the name and 20 inch BMX frame jigs and made them for a short time. Emory even sold 26 inch cruisers badged as Webcos too. Webco inc never produced a 26 inch model period! What gives yours away as being made by Emory is the serial number location. It's on the head tube and looks like it starts with an F or an E. All Webco Inc made models have their serial number located on the bottom bracket. The serial number always starts with W. Also Webco Inc bikes came with fairly good  quality headsets and bottom bracket sets. Emory tended to stick with lower quality componets on their bikes. So in my opinion you have an early 80's Emory built Webco.


----------

